# Remove Multimedia Devices



## toothache (Apr 1, 2008)

A friend has just set up my new lap top for me,basically getting the thing up and running. I've had it a week or so now and have noticed in control panel>Devices & Printers there are 4 multimedia devices i don't recognise. They are named as someone elses PC eg Daves PC,Daves-pc,Kates PC,Kates-pc. 

What does this mean? Is it safe to remove them? 

They are all shown unlighted grey.

Sorry if this is in the wrong place. I'm using Windows 8.1

Thanks.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you have any other PC's on your home network? But what is sounds like, is your friend setup your laptop at his place on his network which has those other PC's connected to his network. And in windows 8/8.1 and I believe in windows 7 as well, it picks up other pc's on the network by default.

So I'd say it's very safe to remove said devices from the Multimedia Devices area.


----------



## toothache (Apr 1, 2008)

No there's no other networks set up. It looks like he used his network while sorting the laptop as you say. I shall remove the other devices.

Thanks.


----------

